# One of those days my neighbours hate me...



## jeroen (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Corry (May 8, 2006)

Whatcha cookin?


----------



## Don Simon (May 8, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Whatcha cookin?


 
Judging by the title... the neighbours' pets? :twisted:


----------



## benhasajeep (May 8, 2006)

Isn't that one of those new mosquito deleto things.  Seems it would work better for the neighbors.


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2006)

More petrol needed :twisted:

Rob


----------



## DepthAfield (May 9, 2006)

Ah!  Is this a Weber grill?  Open a properly chilled beer for me, and Ill help cook dinner!


----------



## jeroen (May 9, 2006)

@Core_17
Gambas (that the same in English? megasized prawns I mean) with garlic and olive oil and shaslic sticks (beef/paprika/onion/mushroom on a stick).

@DepthAfield
Weber? Nope. Same thing, different brand. And you can have a beer from me anytime 


My coles were a bit moist 
Everything turned out fine later


----------



## LaFoto (May 9, 2006)

Yummy. I want to come over... Hmmmmmm.


----------

